# Who Else is Tired of FIFA World Cup?



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I guess it comes along, at a good time...only baseball. and where will Lebron, go next. I know its the worlds version of 'football.' I realize how popular it is all over the world. Yes, I am shortsided, and don't care what the norm for sports is, over the globe. Call me Texan, *******. Southern, or whatever, but I'll take good old Basketball, Football, Baseball, Golf, NASCAR, for my entertainment. Yes, I left out Tennis. Just my.02. You may begin!:brew2:


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I'm not tired of it yet.








but I'm also not watching, listening or reading anything about it either.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

They are really trying to shove it down our throats. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It would be a lot more interesting if they put the goals closer together. One score per game is like watching concrete cure.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Havent seen one game. Heck it teaches kids to run with their toes pointed out. Nope dern communist game.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Women's Tennis Rocks! Just saying......

I'm pretty sure I would rather have a root canal than endure watching a complete soccer game.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd much rather watch soccer than cars going left...


----------



## Stugot (Feb 13, 2014)

Great time for sports. Baseball is in mid-swing, Wimbledon, World Cup, and football is around the corner.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

30 million watched the USA game. 90 minutes is a bit to much for me. I DVR it and replay the goals, if any...lol Bring on the Tour de France....lol


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

The average athlete can't play soccer because they are not fast enough or in shape enough. You can't teach speed. If you weren't in the top 10% of the fastest and in shape, you would not have made the soccer team at an average HS. I played football, baseball, basketball, and track, only because we didn't have soccer.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Who would ever even want to make the team ?? Dont care how fast or in shape you are.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> I'd much rather watch soccer than cars going left...


They turn right, on road courses.
LOL...You know what they say, after Rock Climbing, and NASCAR, everything else, is just a game!


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like a good way to create neck and head injuries. Worse than boring! And left turns are very entertaining. I don't miss a Nascar race. hwell:


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

It is so boring now they are biting each other, sick.....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

DSL_PWR said:


> I'd much rather watch soccer than cars going left...


Now that's funny!

To answer thread question, it has not been crammed down my throat nearly as much as the super bowl is.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Omg soccer sucks so bad. Why do people feel the need to make a big deal about it every 4 years like the sport actually means anything over here. Give it up people it's a terrible sport full of babies who'd rather draw a penalty by flopping than actually playing the game. And did anyone see this guy who bit the other guy? Wow! That's showing him.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Lots of hate to the Football!

I don't care for it, but i don't pay it much attention. If you hate it, don't tune in. As for ladies tennis, not sure who said that, but I will go back and give you a greenie, that's good stuff!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I've only watched about the last 15 minutes of the US/Portugal game so far. I realize that soccer is the #1sport in the world, but I'm not sure why. It sure is boring to watch.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Omg soccer sucks so bad. Why do people feel the need to make a big deal about it every 4 years like the sport actually means anything over here. Give it up people it's a terrible sport full of babies who'd rather draw a penalty by flopping than actually playing the game. And did anyone see this guy who bit the other guy? Wow! That's showing him.


 Saw an interview, this morning, are you ready.... wait for it... Evander Holifield. LOL


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Terribly boring.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

sure has a lot of ya'll bothered enough to post about it.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Slow rainy morning!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I am with you. I am out on soccer. I know it is popular world wide, and that is OK. They need something to be good at. I would rather sit in a dark room and stare at the walls than watch soccer. But that's just me.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> sure has a lot of ya'll bothered enough to post about it.


Think about it.....we all post about a lot of stupid schwit oh here but I'm in the crowd that would rather watch cars turning left and a bunch of dumb ********!:slimer:


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

I enjoy the spectacle of World Cup soccer....but thank God it's only every four years!


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

It's funny, they bump legs, maybe worse, and hit the ground and all the doc's run out and rub their legs and then jump up and run down the field like nothing happen. just sayin' :spineyes:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

that's because the clock does not stop.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't think soccer is pushed in anyone's face.. if you don't get the game that is fine.. Watching baseball is like watching paint dry.. Football is fun but many fat guys that cant hold a candle to the athletes who play soccer.. however we "love" it? In soccer any "style" of player can complete and play their own way .. short .. tall .. fast .. disciplined .. flashy.. . To each his own..


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

It would be a marathon if the clock stopped. Can't understand how one can be called the best in the world as they all look alike to me, shows my ignorance, I'll stop...


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

In the day and age where you have access to 1,000+ channels of TV to watch and you cry about what's on one of them.


Priceless.


----------



## atm_93 (Mar 16, 2005)

It is the one of the few pure things that transcends all borders, languages and social classes.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Yep, I have had enough. I don't tune in, I don't watch ESPN. I get my sports talk on radio. I am tired of them telling me how ignorant I am. I don't like soccer and never will. It's fine with me if you like it. Stop telling me whats wrong with me for not liking it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

What's with the little S-head going around biting his opponents? :rotfl:


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

I think what atm 93 says is true..and a rather important fact. That being said, I have zero interest in watching it (or hearing about it)...good news for me I dont watch tv or listen to radio and its easy not to click on soccer related links on the web  ...except maybe this one


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

Bringing in a bunch of coaches like this would make soccer a lot more interesting...


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

Ate lunch at Buffalo Wild Wings last week, did not realize its a sports bar. Columbia vs ?, I think cheering for ? would have got you killed. Two over the top deafening outbursts, C-2, ?-1. The fans get into it. I am not a fan.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

I have been enjoying it.....


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

atm_93 said:


> It is the one of the few pure things that transcends all borders, languages and social classes.


That is true...much like a STD. 

I am not a fan, bought season tickets to the dynamos the first year in their new stadium but could just never get the hang of it. Gave up the next year.

But, to each his own and I agree about having to be in shape. It is a relatively non stop game.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

71 Fish said:


> Ate lunch at Buffalo Wild Wings last week, did not realize its a sports bar. Columbia vs ?, I think cheering for ? would have got you killed. Two over the top deafening outbursts, C-2, ?-1. The fans get into it. I am not a fan.


Pretty sure that game was against the Ivory Coast.

and it was a good game.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

The main reason Americans don't like soccer is that there is no offsides (forward player running ahead of the defender). The long pass in football and the snowbird in basketball makes scoring higher.

If soccer allowed offsides the American fan/player base would explode, but then USA would kick the heck out of all of the other countries, so it will never be allowed.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Pretty sure that game was against the Ivory Coast.
> 
> and it was a good game.


we should all value someone's opinion about soccer, if they strongly resemble a soccer ball.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

*world cup*

As an asian, its engrained into the culture. My family made me sit through 2 hours yesterday watching italy and uraguay play. 2 hours i will never get back.Even the one goal at around the 80 min mark wasnt that exciting.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Its an acquired taste, just like any other sport. A significant percentage of first timers watching drag races or baseball or rugby likely think its boring or uninteresting too. But, as they watch it, begin to understand it, many of them fall in love with it. 

The biting incident was disgusting, but Tree Rollin bit that guy in the NBA, and the stuff that goes on in the pile in football- the NFL - includes biting and crotch grabbing and eye poking, and more. So, I would not be so hasty to throw stones.


----------



## BajaRat (Aug 5, 2005)

Can't get tired of something you don't pay attention. Kinda like watching paint dry


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

I have been watching some of it in between the College World Series. I don't mean to offend anybody on here but these players have got to be the dumbest athletes around. All the mistakes stupid plays etc. They are suppose to be the best players of each country but then you see shots on the goal from 30 yards away that go 30 feet above it. It's like shooting a basketball 10 feet above the backboard. SIMPLE PEOPLE KICK BALLS.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> The main reason Americans don't like soccer is that there is no offsides (forward player running ahead of the defender). The long pass in football and the snowbird in basketball makes scoring higher.
> 
> If soccer allowed offsides the American fan/player base would explode, but then USA would kick the heck out of all of the other countries, so it will never be allowed.


there IS offsides, but it's hard to understand the rule - and rarely occurs at that level of play.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

I don't follow soccer year round, but I do enjoy watching Team USA during the world cup...if you don't that's just un-American...


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> I've only watched about the last 15 minutes of the US/Portugal game so far. I realize that soccer is the #1sport in the world, but I'm not sure why. It sure is boring to watch.


How anyone could call that US v Portugal game boring is absolutely beyond me. It was anything but boring.

That said, soccer is a game of defense, we dont value that in American sports. I totaly get that. Defense can be boring to watch. I think it makes for great strategy though and I find it entertaining. Part of that defense is exagerating fouls to get posession or slow down posession of the ball. There is only 1 ref in soccer, he has to cover the entire pitch. If you think you can win posession by exagerating a foul that may either prevent the other team from scoring, or give your team another opportunity to score, then you have to do it and do it big so the ref notices. I'm not a huge fan of it, but its part of the game.

I enjoy soccer, also, because it is a continuous game. There is 1 break for commercial in 90 minutes. So instead of sitting down to watch a game where the vast majority of the time is spent watching (or muting) commericals, I get to actually watch the game.

I think the main reason it hasnt taken off in the US is because of having no space for commercials.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

I haven't watch any world cup games, matches or whatever they are called. Just don't like soccer :slimer:. Never really liked any sports that AMERICA doesn't do well, soccer is one of them. Yeah, I'm an AMERICAN. 

BTW, how many times have the USA soccer teams won the WC?

Did I miss anything? :rotfl: Didn't think so :flag:.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Main Frame 8 said:


> In the day and age where you have access to 1,000+ channels of TV to watch and you cry about what's on one of them.
> 
> Priceless.


You nailed it, I'm not tired of it because I haven't watched one second of it, Spurs are done so I'm good til the NFL cranks up.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Yams said:


> How anyone could call that US v Portugal game boring is absolutely beyond me. It was anything but boring.
> 
> That said, soccer is a game of defense, we dont value that in American sports. I totaly get that. Defense can be boring to watch. I think it makes for great strategy though and I find it entertaining.* Part of that defense is exagerating fouls to get posession or slow down posession of the ball. There is only 1 ref in soccer, he has to cover the entire pitch. If you think you can win posession by exagerating a foul that may either prevent the other team from scoring, or give your team another opportunity to score, then you have to do it and do it big so the ref notices*. I'm not a huge fan of it, but its part of the game.
> 
> ...


The bolded part is the thing that drives me nuts about the game. Here is a novel idea, we play the game and see who has a better team not who has the better actors. Sorry but Soccer needs to start throwing cards at the guys flopping on the ground like landed fish till they get carried off the field in a stretcher and then jump off and run back on teh field.

If you have to be carried off the field in a stretcher you can't re-enter for five minutes or it's a yellow card for acting like a b****.

The worst part is fans who accept this as "part of the game" at least the NBA is starting to hand out fines for this garbage.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I did not grow up with Soccer and could have cared less about it 16yrs ago. But my kids played for years. I finally began to understand the game and all that comes with it.
I am now a Huge Fan of the game. We are Season ticket holders for both MLS(9th season) and NWSL(1st season). Since both teams arrived in Houston.
MLS has started giving cards for flops. That is part of the game it do not care for.
Love World Cup Games.
The statement no one cares here is wrong. 
Soccer is more popular in the States than ever and growing fast.
People here complain about the lack of scoring and ties. Some of the very best games I have ever seen have been a tie.
Absolute battles. You cannot run guys until they fall over dead trying to score. 

Endless scoring in basketball to me is useless.
Watching someone follow a little white ball around does nothing for me. 
Hours of watching guys drive in circles no thanks. 

I grew up playing baseball and football.
Do not care to watch baseball on tv.
American Football I do like it, but not a fanatic about it.
To each their own.
I love Soccer.
Go USA, Houston Dynamo, and Houston Dash

Just for Note 3 Team USA players have been or are Houston Dynamo Players.

MLS has started cracking down on flopping and giving cards for it. Would like to see FIFA do the same. I do hate the floppers.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

My brother in law is Dutch. Loves soccer. Tells me that Americans do not get soccer, because it is a game that emphasizes the beauty and grace of setting up the actual goal. So I turned on a basketball game. He watched, amazed. His arument that Americans cannot appreciate the "set up" to scoring was destroyed. 
Americans want results to go with the "set up". It's part of who we are. 90 minutes of 1-0 just doesn't satisfy our need for results.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

jesco said:


> ...it is a game that emphasizes the beauty and grace of setting up the actual goal..


And then attempting to deflect the ball into the goal with their face. :slimer:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

The biting incident was the most exciting thing I saw on sports soccer highlights. And yes I found it disgusting. He should have his teeth removed, or someone should knock them out for him.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Suarez has got some real issues.
He has been suspended twice before for biting opponent's. 
Plus other tasteless infractions.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't watch I but I do like these videos. HAHA...but it's reason #1123 why I don't watch.


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

I used to not care that much for soccer, but my daughter has played competitively for many years and I have watched hundreds of games. When you actually learn what the game is about, it becomes very entertaining. Most Americans don't have the attention span to do that though (me included prior to my daughter playing).


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> I don't watch I but I do like these videos. HAHA...but it's reason #1123 why I don't watch.


I did not know that this is a part of the game. I've never watched one second, MOF this is the most I've ever seen and reason enough for me to do something else with my time. Hilarious and they should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I think soccer is why they invented fishing. Great time of the year not to be watching boring stuff on the boob tube. 

Soccer was not really interesting to me even when my son was playing.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Could care less about soccer, I wasn't raised playing it, soccer wasn't popular when and where I was coming up. I tend to see it is a "foreign" sport, not really "American" if you will. Soccer was for the kids who's mommies wouldn't let them play other sports because they were too rough. They can keep the World Cup BS as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I think the real reason Americans hate soccer is because they don't have cheerleaders at the World Cup games. However if you Google" Argentina Soccer cheerleaders" you will see that if they could bring the cheering squad most US guys would be happy to sit through 90 boring minutes of soccer.  
I am in Colombia and it is a big deal here so I have been watching the World Cup and I am kind of getting how it works.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Yams said:


> How anyone could call that US v Portugal game boring is absolutely beyond me. It was anything but boring.
> I think the main reason it hasnt taken off in the US is because of having no space for commercials.


This is the continuing reason it will take forever or not at all to become a part of the mainstream US sports culture...but the reason at present is so few in this country have grown up with it. Take US-type football...virtually all male dominated and it enjoys a huge male fan base...not nearly as many women, many of whom think NFL football is boooring, couldn't care less about it, would rather watch paint dry etc. etc...hey, where have we heard this before?...........:rotfl:

.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Fark soccer and obama!! :slimer:


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

i don't know about everybody else, but my remote control has a lot of buttons on it. If I do not like a particular program, I can change the channel and watch something different. There are a bunch of other channels. It is actually pretty cool.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Soccer*



DSL_PWR said:


> I'd much rather watch soccer than cars going left...


I don't care for either one, I always thought Nascar would be more interesting if half the field went one direction and the other half the opposite direction..


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

rockyraider said:


> soccer was for the kids who's mommies wouldn't let them play other sports because they were too rough.


boom ...


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

I am a soccer fan until U.S.A. is eliminated. Support our country. Plus, these dudes are in better shape every single person on this website! So much respect. BOOM!


----------



## dugue4 (May 29, 2012)

gater said:


> I don't care for either one, I always thought Nascar would be more interesting if half the field went one direction and the other half the opposite direction..


I'd watch that.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

atm_93 said:


> It is the one of the few pure things that transcends all borders, languages and social classes.


YEP! Not knocking anyone who says they don't like soccer but I'm willing to bet most do not understand the game. Its all tactical, trying to create open space, playing the ball to space and creating a mismatch on the pitch.

There is offsides, must have two defenders between you and the goal when the "ball is touched" that is the key!

If you watch close, most of the time you will see a triangle around the ball while it is being played, swinging the ball from side to side trying to get a defender out of position, overlapping and making long runs down the sideline looking for a thru pass.

Players have to be thinking and looking all the time trying to create the above!

Refs; Center and two sidelines, Center controls the game, sideline calls offsides, out of bounds and fouls. Center can choose to call it or let it play on!

Coached soccer in the evenings after my HS football practice was over, worked with my son and his team for 12 years teaching skill! Obtained a FIFA C license, couldn't go any higher because I didn't play the game professionally.

BUT, its time for some American Football.....Go Texans


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> I don't watch I but I do like these videos. HAHA...but it's reason #1123 why I don't watch.


Some of those are pretty **** bad. I Don't like that part of the sport either. But everyone uses it now as part of the play of the game. Ruins it to some extent to be honest.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

i havent ever been into soccer. i have watched some of it the past couple of days and it isnt bad. the Argentina and Nigeria game that ended within the hour was a good one. 

the average soccer player runs more than half a marathon each game......thats pretty awesome


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

:work:


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

To each his own, but here's what I really enjoy about soccer:

- They put the ball down, blow the whistle. and play pretty much non-stop for 45 minutes. Take a 15 minute break and do it again. Nice.

- No time outs for endless strategy meetings. Let the players play.

- The refs rarely interfere with the game. They're much more in the background compared to US sports, particularly football, where you wonder if the game is conducted in order to watch the referees.

- No micro-management of yardage. Spot the ball somewhere near the foul or where it went out of bounds and put it back in play - that's it.

- No TV replays to drag the sport down to an even slower speed. Just goal reviews now, and I think even those are done during play.

- Although there is defnitely less scoring than in other sports (about the same as hockey), each score is that much more important. A goal in the first 5 minutes can win the game. No basketball game has ever been won by a shot in the first 3.5 quarters.

If you don't like it, no worries, there are plenty of other sports to watch. But I like this one more and more, particularly as the US sports just become more and more run by TV gods and officiating crews.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bruce J said:


> To each his own, but here's what I really enjoy about soccer:
> 
> - They put the ball down, blow the whistle. and play pretty much non-stop for 45 minutes. Take a 15 minute break and do it again. Nice.
> 
> ...


 Spot on.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I have never really been a soccer fan but I have been watching the word cup and actually I have been enjoying it. I'm pretty sure I would like it even more if I knew what was going on half the time!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Fifa? Spell check couldn't figure out what I was trying to type...


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Bruce J said:


> To each his own, but here's what I really enjoy about soccer:
> 
> - Although there is defnitely less scoring than in other sports (about the same as hockey), each score is that much more important. A goal in the first 5 minutes can win the game. No basketball game has ever been won by a shot in the first 3.5 quarters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

No doubt they are in shape.

However..... For me watching soccer is as bad as having to get a boil lanced on my anal spencer muscle and having the attending doctor tell me i am allergic to the anesthesia.

I suppose we would do anything to relive the irritation.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

rockyraider said:


> Could care less about soccer, I wasn't raised playing it, soccer wasn't popular when and where I was coming up. I tend to see it is a "foreign" sport, not really "American" if you will. Soccer was for the kids who's mommies wouldn't let them play other sports because they were too rough. They can keep the World Cup BS as far as I'm concerned.


As a kid, the only friend of mine that played soccer - this was exactly his mothers reason. That, plus the little league 'draft', would not want him to not get picked... That friend ended up getting busted for pot in JH, and spent most of JH and HS in a 'special school'. not that there is any connection between the two...:mpd:



Bruce J said:


> To each his own, but here's what I really enjoy about soccer:
> 
> - They put the ball down, blow the whistle. and play pretty much non-stop for 45 minutes. Take a 15 minute break and do it again. Nice.
> 
> ...


These are good thing about soccer, agreed. IF the rest the the game was not so mind-numbing, it would be great.



TxBrewer said:


> The bolded part is the thing that drives me nuts about the game. Here is a novel idea, we play the game and see who has a better team not who has the better actors. Sorry but Soccer needs to start throwing cards at the guys flopping on the ground like landed fish till they get carried off the field in a stretcher and then jump off and run back on teh field.
> 
> If you have to be carried off the field in a stretcher you can't re-enter for five minutes or it's a yellow card for acting like a b****.
> 
> The worst part is fans who accept this as "part of the game" at least the NBA is starting to hand out fines for this garbage.


Did anyone else see the news story about how the countries that played the USA were upset they we don't flop enough? LOL


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

TxBrewer said:


> Bruce J said:
> 
> 
> > To each his own, but here's what I really enjoy about soccer:
> ...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Caint believe this post is still going. Lots of folks with nothing to do I guess.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Caint believe this post is still going. Lots of folks with nothing to do I guess.


still bothered enough about soccer to post in this thread?

you must ALSO have nothing to do.

:slimer:


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I always like soccer since I was young when I always played on weekend.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Lots of folks with nothing to do I guess.
Including me and you! Dang I'm bored.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

I went to lunch today at Twin Peaks with some guys from work. 

.....ummm to watch soccer!!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yams said:


> How anyone could call that US v Portugal game boring is absolutely beyond me. It was anything but boring.


I said "it," meaning soccer in general, is boring. And, to me, it is. They played 95 minutes in the US/Portugal game and scored a whopping total of four points. Wow! Duct tape me to my Lazy-Boy so I don't get too excited.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

if your kids play soccer then you get it. 

Sent from my phone


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

Two years ago, my closest friend (Athletic Coordinator for the High School) asked me to coach the girls JV soccer team because his coach had left to another school... I immediately started laughing. Not only had I never played or watched a game... I had absolutely no interest in coaching thinking I'd rather watch my oak tree grow than sit through a game. Since he's my best friend, I relented and agreed to coach for a year.

I just finished coaching my second year and can't imagine staying in education without coaching soccer. It is the most satisfying part of my day when I get to go out and hold practice with the team. I LOVE soccer now!

I agree that most people who don't like it really don't understand the game. I felt the same way a couple of years ago. To each his own I guess but I'm really enjoying the World Cup.

Now how in the world someone can sit through a NASCAR race is beyond me. Talk about some BORING ****. Why in the heck do they have to race for 500 freakin miles. Or even 250 for that matter. How about starting the race and going for 20 laps and be done with it. Geeez... them going round and round and round and round in circles gets old!!! The race is more about what crew can fill up a car faster than who can drive better.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Tripletime said:


> Two years ago, my closest friend (Athletic Coordinator for the High School) asked me to coach the girls JV soccer team because his coach had left to another school... I immediately started laughing. Not only had I never played or watched a game... I had absolutely no interest in coaching thinking I'd rather watch my oak tree grow than sit through a game. Since he's my best friend, I relented and agreed to coach for a year.
> 
> I just finished coaching my second year and can't imagine staying in education without coaching soccer. It is the most satisfying part of my day when I get to go out and hold practice with the team. I LOVE soccer now!
> 
> ...


I was involved in a scientific study recently, and the results showed that I fell asleep, on average, 32 minutes faster watching NASCAR than watching soccer.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> I was involved in a scientific study recently, and the results showed that I fell asleep, on average, 32 minutes faster watching NASCAR than watching soccer.


 did you wake up in Dayton?


----------



## AndrewChief (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> did you wake up in Dayton?


 Are you a yankee? ROFL


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

DCAVA said:


> Fark soccer and obama!! :slimer:


 **** man... we have a lot more in common, than just good music!!!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

X10



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

I would rather watch soccer than golf or baseball, but to each his own.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Bowling on TV is a lot more exciting. 

Right now watching the water go over Niagara Falls is more entertaining. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I can't get enough of it. Soccer is "the" sport.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Doesn't bother me, I don't watch kick-ball.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

I watch it when the US has a team playing....and I have fun doing so

However, if a score got you 6 points like US football instead of just 1...a 3-1 game would be 18-6, which just SOUNDS better


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> did you wake up in Dayton?


Even good jokes eventually get old. Lame jokes get old much faster.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

tbone2374 said:


> **** man... we have a lot more in common, than just good music!!!


LOL!!:fish:

YUP!!


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

I played soccer my entire youth all the way through college. Love the game!! However I take offense to the flopping. To me it shows cowardice. Get your *** out there and play hard for 90 minutes and lets find out who is better. When I played if a teammate took a dive he got an *** chewing from me for being a chicken****. I really don't watch very much any more but I do try to watch the World Cup when it comes around. Big games tomorrow, GO USA!!


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Love soccer, HATE nascar or any other car racing. SUX, would rather watch paint dry than Bubba Ray go round and round.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wonder who in the heck would sponsor something like that ? Since I dont watch I dont have a clue > LOL dont go there...


----------



## Myassys Dragon (Jul 17, 2010)

*Futbol*

It isn't much worse than watching a regular season baseball game. Don't like it much when they get hit on the elbow and then start rolling around in agony with an 8 second knee injury.


----------



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll never get tired of World Cup. I've been a big fan since 1990, and try to watch as many games as I can. I find it to be non-stop exciting. It's a defensive game, and Americans are used to offensive games. I can't even watch one lap of NASCAR though.


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

Never been a soccer fan but I have been enjoying watching the games with my son and his friends.

But I could really get off on it if I was there in person - it looks like some of these venues are pretty rockin spots, one big party. Watching the USA playing and being in the stands chanting USA would be a memorable experience. Maybe not as good as being in the deer stand or offshore but still pretty cool.


----------



## tmbiv56 (Apr 11, 2014)

I could enjoy rootin for the USA, but I'd have little interest in watching. If I was being punished and had to watch soccer, golf, or tennis, I'd probably choose tennis or golf before soccer.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Go USA


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> Even good jokes eventually get old. Lame jokes get old much faster.


for what its worth.. i think its funnier than most :rotfl:


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I have learned to love it. This world cup has been amazing so far. As any sport, if you don't understand it then it is very difficult if not impossible to enjoy watching. Once you understand it though, you see and appreciate the build up and the possibilities almost as much as the score itself because you realize the importance of the score. Kind of like the things you have to work harder for are appreciated more once you attain them. And what some people can do with the ball and their feet are mind boggling. You have NFL recievers going for a 40 yard route and dropping the ball using both hands to try and catch it. These guys will catch a round ball kicked from 40-50 yards over their shoulder running full speed with the top of their foot. 
And the flopping seems to be a point of debate, but it happens in every single sport. I am not sure why so many non soccer fans use it as a reason not to watch when football, basketball do almost just as much although maybe not as dramatic. I think most of the drama is extend the 'break' period and use it more as a timeout. If we were out there for 90 minutes in 90 degree heat, we would beg somebody to dive and act like their leg just got amputated.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I've been told and read way too many times that I'd enjoy soccer more if I understood it. Trust me I fully understand how a play develops and the intricacies of playing defense and it's still boring as hell. I try every time the WC comes around to get into it and it's still just plain boring to me. It's not brain surgery folks I understand it!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing could be worse than watching baseball. I mean, let's be honest - why do you really NEED a team to have two heros? One defensive and one offensive (pitcher, batter) ... a "perfect game" is just watching a couple guys play catch. Is it so bad for a team to actually have to work together?


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Nothing could be worse than watching baseball. I mean, let's be honest - why do you really NEED a team to have two heros? One defensive and one offensive (pitcher, batter) ... a "perfect game" is just watching a couple guys play catch. Is it so bad for a team to actually have to work together?


*"It isn't much worse than watching a regular season baseball game. Don't like it much when they get hit on the elbow and then start rolling around in agony with an 8 second knee injury."*

Baseball is America's pastime for a reason. To put it in the same league as soccer is utter non-sense. Lets see, Ty Cobb is to baseball as some foreign dude running around biting people is to soccer.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Millions of Fans around the US ready for today's match. 
GO USA!
Love the Game!
Brad Davis from Houston Dynamo is Starting Today.
Great Guy and Player.
Get it done Guys!


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Go USA

Sent from my phone


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

And for the record, the CWS has become the single most boring sport in history. It used to be the most exciting. 

USA made it to the next round - great job.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

rockyraider said:


> Baseball is America's *pastime* for a reason..


While I'm no soccer fan, to saythat baseball is American's past time is correct. It is just that, in the past. American football is 1st and basketball is 2nd. Baseball isn't what it used to be for many reason. But to each their own.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Basketball=ZZZzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

atcfisherman said:


> While I'm no soccer fan, to saythat baseball is American's past time is correct. It is just that, in the past. American football is 1st and basketball is 2nd. Baseball isn't what it used to be for many reason. But to each their own.


I'm going with NASCAR ... the ratings are unbelievable compared to the NFL ... Bassmaster's is right up there too ...


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

USA loses, yet advances in the WC. what a great sport!! Does everyone get a participation medal too??!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Is kickball over yet?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

fastpitch said:


> USA loses, yet advances in the WC. what a great sport!! Does everyone get a participation medal too??!!


No. Advancement is based on points - so in order to get a participation medal (like on 8 year old swim team) - you have to win. The US finished second in their group, not last.

It's astounding how "cultured" some of you are ... (fastpitch - this isn't directed towards you, just near you :biggrin


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, if you don't watching guys kick a ball around for 90 minutes you are just plain uncivilized. :sarcasm haha


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Google "FIFA Hotties" ... then click on images ... problem solved.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

spec-rig.006 said:


> just google "fifa hotties" ... Then click on images ... Problem solved.


exactly!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Just Google "FIFA Hotties" ... then click on images ... problem solved.


Wait, how can you watch the match with your champagne and grey poupon if you are looking at the hotties? :slimer:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

MEGABITE said:


> Wait, how can you watch the match with your champagne and grey poupon if you are looking at the hotties? :slimer:


It takes special "culture" ... :biggrin:


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

SpeckReds said:


> I did not grow up with Soccer and could have cared less about it 16yrs ago. But my kids played for years. I finally began to understand the game and all that comes with it.


Same here - except for the outcome.

After 12 years of soccer, sometimes on three teams at once, I was relieved when our son left that game. I was especially pleased to not ever sit through another episode of watching the antics of the Euro/Latin, and Euro/Latin Wannabe, prima donna coaches and trainers. 
.


----------



## KENNEDY (May 24, 2013)

***** FIFA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I will miss seeing the wild costumes the ladies of Zumba put together daily. These girls are INTO it! I can't wait to see their fb pages each day so I can see how they are dressed to support their team of the day. USA and Mexico are the only ones still in the running of the teams that have been repped these past several days.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*The Group of 16*

The rank beside them are the FIFA rankings BEFORE the World Cup started.

In the final 16 teams, there are 8 from the Western Hemisphere (N & S America) and 8 from the Eastern Hemisphere (all of the other countries), all of those teams are from Europe and Africa.

Germany - 2
Brazil - 3
Argentina - 5
Switzerland - 6
Uruguay - 7
Columbia - 8
Belgium - 11
Greece - 12
USA - 13 (Go USA!)
Chile - 14
Netherlands - 15
France - 17
Mexico - 20
Algeria - 22
Costa Rica - 28
Nigeria - 44


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't remember it being this popular, 4 years, ago! Also, don't remember the TV coverage.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 20, 2008)

*I'd say Ann Coulter is pretty tired of FIFA
*

*
*

*Ann Coulter: Americaâ€™s Favorite National Pastime: Hating Soccer*

_Posted on:_ Jun 26 2014 in Ann Coulter, National with 10 Comments 

Excerpt by Ann Coulter
Iâ€™ve held off on writing about soccer for a decade â€" or about the length of the average soccer game â€" so as not to offend anyone. But enough is enough. Any growing interest in soccer can only be a sign of the nationâ€™s moral decay. 

(1) Individual achievement is not a big factor in soccer. In a real sport, players fumble passes, throw bricks and drop fly balls â€" all in front of a crowd. When baseball players strike out, theyâ€™re standing alone at the plate. But thereâ€™s also individual glory in home runs, touchdowns and slam-dunks. 

In soccer, the blame is dispersed and almost no one scores anyway. There are no heroes, no losers, no accountability, and no childâ€™s fragile self-esteem is bruised. Thereâ€™s a reason perpetually alarmed women are called â€œsoccer moms,â€ not â€œfootball moms.â€ 

Do they even have MVPs in soccer? Everyone just runs up and down the field and, every once in a while, a ball accidentally goes in. Thatâ€™s when weâ€™re supposed to go wild. Iâ€™m already asleep. 

(2) Liberal moms like soccer because itâ€™s a sport in which athletic talent finds so little expression that girls can play with boys. No serious sport is co-ed, even at the kindergarten level. 

(3) No other â€œsportâ€ ends in as many scoreless ties as soccer. This was an actual marquee sign by the freeway in Long Beach, California, about a World Cup game last week: â€œ2nd period, 11 minutes left, score: 0:0.â€ Two hours later, another World Cup game was on the same screen: â€œ1st period, 8 minutes left, score: 0:0.â€ If Michael Jackson had treated his chronic insomnia with a tape of Argentina vs. Brazil instead of Propofol, heâ€™d still be alive, although bored. 

Even in football, by which I mean football, there are very few scoreless ties â€" and itâ€™s a lot harder to score when a half-dozen 300-pound bruisers are trying to crush you. 

(4) The prospect of either personal humiliation or major injury is required to count as a sport. Most sports are sublimated warfare. As Lady Thatcher reportedly said after Germany had beaten England in some major soccer game: _Donâ€™t worry. After all, twice in this century we beat them at their national game._


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

Soccer has bothered many people on this site.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I heard USA lost but still advanced. Hmmm I would like to play cards with these folks.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> I heard USA lost but still advanced. Hmmm I would like to play cards with these folks.


Here's how that happens.

In soccer tournaments a team gets 3 points for every win, 1 point for every draw/tie, and 0 for a loss.

Germany had 9 points in the tournament
USA and Portugal both had 4 points in the tournament. 
Ghana had 0 points in the tournament.

So the tie breaker is goals scored vs. goals against.

USA scored 5 goals and had 4 goals scored against them...so +1.
Portugal scored 4 goals and had 7 scored against them....so -3.

Germany and USA advance.

Now you can sleep better Charlie.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> I heard USA lost but still advanced. Hmmm I would like to play cards with these folks.


tournament advancement is based on points. Points for a win and points for goals scored

the US won their first game and scored enough goals that they advanced instead of the team under them.

2 from each group advance - Germany got the top seed from our group. USA was 2nd.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> Here's how that happens.
> 
> In soccer tournaments a team gets 3 points for every win, 1 point for every draw/tie, and 0 for a loss.
> 
> ...


 So does Portugal and Ghana get the participation trophy, or is that just in the next round?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> So does Portugal and Ghana get the participation trophy, or is that just in the next round?


No trophy, but over 200 country's teams try to qualify to even play in the world cup and only 32 get to step onto the pitch. :tongue:

There have been 19 World Cup tournaments and USA has qualified for 10 of them. Their highest finish was 3rd in 1930.

Go USA!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> No trophy, but over 200 country's teams try to qualify to even play in the world cup and only 32 get to step onto the pitch. :tongue:
> 
> There have been 19 World Cup tournaments and USA has qualified for 10 of them. Their highest finish was 3rd in 1930.
> 
> Go USA!


The "pitch"...... really, the field wasn't a cool enough name for so now it's the pitch. No wonder this game never caught on in this country.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

THIS! I work with some 20 year olds who called me "unpatriotic" because I was not watching. I asked them, "You ever had an old man whip your *****?


cubera said:


> They are really trying to shove it down our throats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bunch of sidewinders LOL


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm a huge soccer fan, here in the US, anytime you can get 40,000 thieves off the streets for three hours I'm all good.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Gonna be a lot of hung over, angry Mexicans tomorrow..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> No. Advancement is based on points - so in order to get a participation medal (like on 8 year old swim team) - you have to win. The US finished second in their group, not last.
> 
> It's astounding how "cultured" some of you are ... (fastpitch - this isn't directed towards you, just near you :biggrin


I am cultured as heck, but still don't care for communist kick ball.:spineyes:


----------



## Kastaway (Apr 17, 2008)

I only have one thing to say to this post:
GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!

Ha ha ha!!

We are a year round-kids tournament team-soccer family, and love World Cup!
Go USA!!


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

There have been some great matches so far.
Ready for USA v Belgium. 
I have really enjoyed having the Cup on our side of the World and having daytime games instead of 2 or 3 a.m. games.
Go USA!
We are huge fans in this house.
Kids played club and high school
Season ticket holders for Houston Dynamo and Houston Dash


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm a casual fan but have really enjoyed the matches this year. We showed the US match last week and brought lunch in for our office. We are doing the same tomorrow, just having chips and salsa, etc. I like it.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I hope if anything comes from this world cup, it will be that the entire world finally realize that flopping is wrong, and downright cheating.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

I am a strong supporter of the US team. But I am no fan at all of soccer. 

And like a bunch of folks above, I put in my dozen years traipsing around thousands of miles to club and school games, and indoor games, and enjoyed all that because it was my kid I was watching, and because I met some other great parents that remain friends long after that set of kids is out of college and gone. However, I still dislike the the game itself.

.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllaso! Usa!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

lol,


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Streaming link for those interested and only have a computer right now:

http://espn.go.com/watchespn/index/_/id/1844107/launchPlayer/true


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I ain't tired of it 'cause I haven't watched it. Don't plan to either.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Tail Chaser said:


> I hope if anything comes from this world cup, it will be that the entire world finally realize that* flopping is wrong, and downright cheating*.


I agree, also ball stripping in football, and traveling from the top of the key in basketball.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Completely tired of kickball. Grown men running around for 90+ minutes where every time they fall down they act hurt. Puzzies. Then if they score they think they are heroes or fall down acting hurt, again.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Regardless, today's game has been awesome, hats off to the USA goalie!


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

US Goalie is awesome but US forwarders suxx big time ... specially the guy at 90'.
We could've scored 1-0 and got it over with. Now, we are at 0-1 and 18' left to go.


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

Yep... only good player is Howard... didn't realize how much the team sux!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Is the game on AM radio?


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

buckwild said:


> Yep... only good player is Howard... didn't realize how much the team sux!!


I'm no big soccer fan but do you realize how stupid that sounds? Over 200 teams try and qualify for this thing and the US are in the final 16.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

oh well


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

US did not play well today, but still had the opportunity to win. Howard was a beast this game!!!


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

[QU would OTE=agonzales1981;9824290]I'm no big soccer fan but do you realize how stupid that sounds? Over 200 teams try and qualify for this thing and the US are in the final 16.[/QUOTE]

Exactly! Thats why I would expect a much better game from them. You obviously didn't watch the game.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

I love the world cup. Wife just had our baby so I figured once in about 3yrs is a good ratio to go to grocery store/HEB. Hardly anyone there. Mexico was playing. In and out without waiting. ...... GOOOOOOAAAAALLLLLLL!!!!!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

USA lost...Boo Hoo. maybe now, sportswriters will start talking about something, else!


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not a fan of organized sports anyway but I found this little thingy on my remote that has an arrow up and down and I use it quite often!


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

tbone2374 said:


> USA lost...Boo Hoo. maybe now, sportswriters will start talking about something, else!


X2!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

buckwild said:


> [QU would OTE=agonzales1981;9824290]I'm no big soccer fan but do you realize how stupid that sounds? Over 200 teams try and qualify for this thing and the US are in the final 16.


Exactly! Thats why I would expect a much better game from them. You obviously didn't watch the game.[/QUOTE]

Belgium is just that much better.

I could go on and on about the difficulty of the sport from a technical aspect and how unbelievably conditioned you have to be to play 120 minutes at that speed and how incredibly exciting that game was, but you wont understand and definitely wont agree so I will just leave at - you really are missing a great sport and the quarterfinals are going to be amazing Friday and Saturday. The matchups are sick.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm tired of it now.


----------



## flasnook (Jun 22, 2014)

It comes every 4 years family likes to watch it. It's good to watch not like the Texans witch you know what's going to happened


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I hate the US is out but Belgium was the better team on the pitch today. 
Going to be some great matches in the quarter finals. I just have to decide who to root for to Win it all.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Barbarian said:


> Exactly! Thats why I would expect a much better game from them. You obviously didn't watch the game.


Belgium is just that much better.

I could go on and on about the difficulty of the sport from a technical aspect and how unbelievably conditioned you have to be to play 120 minutes at that speed and how incredibly exciting that game was, but you wont understand and definitely wont agree so I will just leave at - you really are missing a great sport and the quarterfinals are going to be amazing Friday and Saturday. The matchups are sick.[/QUOTE]

Just shows you how ignorant I am about soccer, I thought they played two 45 minute halves.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Hullahopper said:


> Just shows you how ignorant I am about soccer, I thought they played two 45 minute halves.


Plus 2 15min OT periods


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

One thing I don't like about soccer is that the rules seem very arbritary.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Plus 2 15min OT periods


Well, I told you I was ignorant of the sport. I watched the second half of the USA vs. Germany (my first soccer match viewing ever) and seemed like after the 45 minutes had expired they put 4 minutes back on the clock which somebody in my office explained they do to cover the time when the ball is out of bounds or the ref is making a call, etc. Heck, I didn't even know they had an overtime as it seems there are so many games that end up in a tie.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

US and Belgium are equally matched and they are pretty much the bottom of the 16-team round.
US lost because the players did not put out 110%. They could do better than that and they could beat Belgium.
Well, either US or Belgium will not survive the quarter final.
I can't wait to watch the final between Brazil vs Germany.
My money is on Germany.
We'll see!


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

A hundred and eight-two posts in this thread, so I didn't go back and take a poll - 
but i think that everyone that has posted about being a fan of this game, and written about how great the game is, is between about 35 and 45, or thereabouts.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

I will continue to watch it even though U.S. lost because there is nothing else on and I usually get a power nap during.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm not a sports fan but I can understand enjoying soccer. The matches I've seen were entertaining and the theatrics were hilarious!! I don't find soccer to be nearly as boring a sport as NASCAR. It bores me to tears watching cars go around and around and around and around and around and around a track for hours on end. 

Go, Brazil!!! (Regina is from Brazil, I'll support her team.  )


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

AlCapone said:


> US and Belgium are equally matched and they are pretty much the bottom of the 16-team round.
> US lost because the players did not put out 110%. They could do better than that and they could beat Belgium.
> Well, either US or Belgium will not survive the quarter final.
> I can't wait to watch the final between _Brazil vs Germany._
> ...


You mean Colombia vs Germany right? 
I've worked in Colombia for close to 9 years so I have to support the locals.
My wife is German so it will be hard to root for Colombia if she is in the same room. She is a big fan of Germany.


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

I guess I don't understand how a team that went 1 win -1 tie -2 losses had a great World Cup???? There should never be a tie in a sport. Not even football.

By the way, the Astros have a better winning percentage than the US Men's Soccer Team!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Brazil is out? Oh, well.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Spirit said:


> Brazil is out? Oh, well.


There are still in until they lose to Colombia on the 4th of July.


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

AlCapone said:


> US and Belgium are equally matched and they are pretty much the bottom of the 16-team round.
> US lost because the players did not put out 110%. They could do better than that and they could beat Belgium.
> Well, either US or Belgium will not survive the quarter final.
> I can't wait to watch the final between Brazil vs Germany.
> ...


I don't know much about soccer, but I didn't see the game this way. Belgium looked much better than the US. They were always generating shots. I thought that the US played really hard, but were just not the better team. Without all those great saves, that thing could have been 10-0. And the US could have rolled over once it became 2-0 in overtime, but they didn't.


----------



## rsw1013 (Jun 12, 2013)

hey im all for America's team but if i wanted to watch guys run around without scoring for 2 hours id take my friends to a bar


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

LaddH said:


> There are still in until they lose to Colombia on the 4th of July.


Go, Brazil!!


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Spirit said:


> Go, Brazil!!


Congrats Brazil! I was rooting for Colombia but they were outplayed.
That was the most violent hard fought match I have ever seen. The ref. let it turn in to something that resembled a Hockey game.
Now Go Germany . Go Costa Rica!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't see Brazil having much of a chance beating Germany without Neymar. Cracked a vertebrae at end of the game against Columbia by taking a knee to the back.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

What game ?


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

I have found that if I don't turn the channel to the World Cup, car racing, or golf that I hardly know they exist.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Mike V

they are racing at Daytona tonight !!


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

One thing I really enjoy about soccer is frequency of making a goal, and making a goal really makes you appreciate the plays they do and I am a basketball guy.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> Mike V
> 
> they are racing at Daytona tonight !!


Nope... Sunday, @ 11:00 CST Go Carl!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

tbone2374 said:


> Call me Texan, *******. Southern, or whatever, but I'll take good old Golf for my entertainment.
> 
> I don't know what to call you after admitting that...LOL...I'd rather set a watermelon rind out on the patio table & watch the flies eat than watch golf.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

AlCapone said:


> US and Belgium are equally matched and they are pretty much the bottom of the 16-team round.
> US lost because the players did not put out 110%. They could do better than that and they could beat Belgium.
> Well, either US or Belgium will not survive the quarter final.
> I can't wait to watch the final between Brazil vs Germany.
> ...


Wait until Brazil hits Germany. It will be a good match.
My money is still on Germany!


----------



## hynesbay (Jul 27, 2010)

Went to the Brazil Cameroon game in Brasilia on June 23. By far the best sporting event I have ever attended!


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

Brazil vs Germany at 3pm TODAY on ESPN or UNIVISION.com

My money is on Germany. Who else is with me?


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

One word BORING!


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

Uhm, that's what she said!


----------



## VannoySkiff (Nov 18, 2008)

Can't be over soon enough!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> tbone2374 said:
> 
> 
> > Call me Texan, *******. Southern, or whatever, but I'll take good old Golf for my entertainment.
> ...


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Money is on Germany, but would love to see Brazil win. That place would go crazy. Without their top 2 players though, it will be difficult. 
Prediction
Germany wins 2-0.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Waiting for the riots to start... Brazil down 6 with 20+ minutes to go.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Waiting for the riots to start... Brazil down 6 with 20+ minutes to go.


They're only a touchdown and extra point from taking the lead.


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Massacre going on! Can't stop the bleeding.


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

7 , 0 now


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

What a humiliating loss for Brazil. Being the host Nation ever worse.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> tbone2374 said:
> 
> 
> > Call me Texan, *******. Southern, or whatever, but I'll take good old Golf for my entertainment.
> ...


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

AlCapone said:


> Wait until Brazil hits Germany. It will be a good match.
> My money is still on Germany!


I feel bad for Brazil fans seeing their team wiped out that bad.

Argentina will win in this afternoon match.
Germany see Argie and whip them good.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

AlCapone said:


> I feel bad for Brazil fans seeing their team wiped out that bad.
> 
> Argentina will win in this afternoon match.
> Germany see Argie and whip them good.


The Dutch loss to Argentina was embarrassing. A little aggressiveness before the last 3 minutes of each half (and overtime) would have secured a win. The shootout was sad.

Germany to win, I think.

Brazil v Netherlands- Heck, both teams should be too embarrassed to take to the field!!!! My prediction, neither shows up to the game.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

SaltyTX said:


> Brazil v Netherlands- Heck, both teams should be too embarrassed to take to the field!!!! My prediction, neither shows up to the game.


If they had any balls, this is certainly what they would decide to do. I do note that in other team sports that we know and love here, there is no "game for 3rd place".

.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

My horse had arrived. We had a good weekend party with sweet victory in overtime.
Argie played little better than I thought but they still lost.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Now everyone can start crying about the British Open golf tournament this week.


----------

